# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  nabolic, anyone has seen it or used it?

## alevok

I am kind of confused cause on the label it says 200mg 100ml, so it is 2mg every 1 cc. If it is isn't underdosed? What do you guys think?

----------


## alevok

on the other hand on the vial it says 50ml, I believe above information does not belong to the vial. So if it is 50ml (50cc) how many mg per 1 cc?

----------


## DUTCHBBUILDER

maybe a stupid question but what does it contain?

----------


## Trevor

JUST GUESSING
I think its gonna be winstrol .......Stanolozol
I may be wrong, but judging by the color and that it is for horses that is what my guess is.

----------


## alevok

sorry my mistake, it is stanozolol as Trevor guessed.

----------


## buceta

ok,
nabolic, chinfield S.A.
2 mg / ml
nabolic strong, chinfield S.A. 30 ml - 50 mg / ml

----------


## kiro

that's right Buceta. 
Alevok, 
congrats on getting it, the Strong version more interesting though.
Have anyone used it? any feedback?
peace
Kiro

----------


## charles kanteen

The 30ml bottles of Nabolic Strong is 50mg/ml strength and is very good IMHO...The labels look absolutely terrible, even worse than that on the bottle of Nabolic posted above...The product was, however, very very good....I was able to get it to pass thru a 25g needle every time with not 1 episode of clogging...The product is also very cheap when compared to the 30ml bottles of Upjohn...About $100+ cheaper per bottle

----------


## kiro

for how much does it comes Charles?
kiro

----------

